# Ivory keys on Bechstein Louis XV



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, quite. Still, something Liberace would have liked, for sure.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2013/jun/07/ivory-keys-bechstein-piano-dismays-environmentalists


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> Well, quite. Still, something Liberace would have liked, for sure.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2013/jun/07/ivory-keys-bechstein-piano-dismays-environmentalists


If only those with causes would not be so damned alarmist and point exaggerated fingers at less than meaningful things, also without checking the facts....

There is a ton of Ivory floating about "harvested" (love the euphemism) prior the date where it was proclaimed illegal. 
Read down, and the alarm drops considerably....

Meanwhile, this has no affect on present day poachers or the black market in recently killed animals, their tusks or horns.

"Get a life." is what I think when I see such articles, calculated to Buzz over any reasonable balance of factual presentation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

So let's keep tinkling on those ivories, PetrB! What shall we play? Something from the Carnival of Animals, perhaps?
(Add grinning icon).


----------

